# Moving goats long distance.. help!



## CoffeeCow (Sep 26, 2012)

We are accepting a job today in Colorado. that means relocating from eastern NC to Colorado Springs. or about 1700 miles.. roughly 30 hours of drive time. We have 2 goats and want to take them with us. We are selling our chickens.. sadly I don't think we could take them with us. 

so.. what is the easiest way to transport 2 goats that distance?  any advice or comments would be helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not really sure. That is a long distance. It's a shame to see a fellow North Carolinian go. Best of luck on that move though!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 26, 2012)

I would think a hauler in the back of a truck would work and let the goats out to stretch their legs and browse a little at rest stops. Queen Mum transported her goats a long way when moving. Maybe she'll be along to give advice.

NC to Colorado is a big weather change. Hope you like snow and cold winters! Big environment change too. Different predators and terrain. I hope where you are going already has fencing up for the goats. Good luck with your move.


----------



## CoffeeCow (Sep 26, 2012)

My wife is originally from CO, her uncle has a farm out there with cows/goats/sheep, he will be taking care of our goats till' we get settled. So they have a place to stay as soon as they get there.  I figure that we are going to have to drive it straight through.. not a lot of hotels accept goats hehe. 
I have been looking for a campershell for my truck, but it's a stepside, and the shells are few and hard to find...  Dog boxes are expensive, and pretty small.  I am looking for small trailers now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 26, 2012)

First, you need to get a health certificate for both goats. If a state trooper stops you and asks for health papers and you don't have them, they could confiscate the goats. You would need to have a vet check them out and find out what Colorado requires for a health certificate. Then do whatever the state of Colorado asks for.

What type of vehicle do you have? Will you be using a trailer? Sure you can transport them but it would help to know what you have to transport them with.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 26, 2012)

Take water with you from home, several gallons.  Your goats may need to transition to the taste of the 'new' water gradually....and might not like the taste of water along the way and you don't want them dehydrated on a trip when they're already nervous / upset.   

If you can, take them in a truck topper or enclosed box (with ventilation, of course)  in the back of a truck would be best.  You don't want them in high-speed winds long term.

Give them probiotics when you leave and 1x a day for a few days after you've arrived, and check to see if the brand / type of hay / feed is available where you're going, and if not, take that too...you want to make *any* changes gradual for them.

Don't worry about stopping every 3-4 hrs to exercise them....they lay around for 8 hrs or more at a time at night / in winter...arriving quicky / faster will do them more good than several short breaks in wierd surroundings will.

Make sure whatever they're riding in isn't too hot or too cold.

Be prepared w/ a funny story when you stop and they scream and people look at you funny.  

"My mother in law ....we're taking her back to the nuthouse" or something.


----------



## CoffeeCow (Sep 26, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> First, you need to get a health certificate for both goats. If a state trooper stops you and asks for health papers and you don't have them, they could confiscate the goats. You would need to have a vet check them out and find out what Colorado requires for a health certificate. Then do whatever the state of Colorado asks for.
> 
> What type of vehicle do you have? Will you be using a trailer? Sure you can transport them but it would help to know what you have to transport them with.


My wife is a Veterinarian, she has all the health certificates under control. and they will have scrapie info/tattoos this weekend

I have a 99 ford ranger stepside, I have been looking for a camper shell for it, but they are pretty rare...  I may wind up getting or making a dog box like thing for the bed. 
I may build a cage/box for them out of wood, that may be the most cost effective way.  Cover the top and leave ventilation in the sides.  It may not be pretty, but it will work i guess.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 26, 2012)

I would consider giving them something like Bovi-sera serum to help their immune system for the trip and make sure they are up to date on their vaccinations, I would consider a pnuemonia vaccination as well.


----------



## CoffeeCow (Sep 26, 2012)

on the plus side for them, we are looking at a house with 40 acres. and another with 10 acres.  that would be a lot more room for them, as they have a little less than an acre to roam on now  hehe.

Their "temporary home" at our uncles farm has 20 acres.  If they can just bear with us and endure the ride, they will be better off, and we can get them some friends too


----------



## currycomb (Sep 26, 2012)

they will be fine, whatever you do. just bed them deeply with shaving on bottom and straw on top. a hay net and a half ful water bucket(full will only slosh all over). when you stop for gas, clean the bucket and offer fresh water fom home and maybe a bite or two of their favorite treat, but mostly hay. would not unload them for anything but an emergency, too chancy of them getting loose and running scared. a box in the truck would be great, with holes for ventillation. just be sure it is sturdy and tall enough for the goats to stand up comfortably. they will probably lay down when moving, but jump right up when you stop. prepare for wet windy weather as well as warm(that time of year). also do put a hinged door or gate with easy access as you will be getting in there every time you stop. let wife pack any necessary meds you may need along the way


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 26, 2012)

I used cattle panels cut to fit over the wheel wells.  I put up a plywood panel on the front to break the wind but cut some holes in it to let some wind through to decrease air resistance.  Used ratcheting tiedowns to hold the whole thing in the bed.  Put a piece of catte panel on the top.  I held it together with rebar twist ties.  I covered it with a tightly laced down tarp.   The front of the tarp was held down wrapped over a 2 x 4 to keep it from flapping loose and wailing in the wind.   It worked VERY WELL.  I also carried 4 pieces of cut cattle panel on the top so when I stopped I could bodge together a pen for them to get out and lay on the grass.  I used quick clips to hold it together.  But I also took rebar ties and nippers to cut it loose in case I needed to keep them penned out for a longer time.  

This is what it looked like.  Mine is a bit messy, but you get the idea.   







You do need to stop and let them out at rest stops either in the morning or at night so they can stretch.  They will travel best at night because they sleep then, but really they will do fine in the day.  

Start putting a little vinegar in their water or get some electrolyte mix to add to the water. Take several packets with you.  Or premix it in a quart jar so you can pour some in at stops.   It changes the taste so they will drink just about any water you give them.   AND you can help in the hot areas if you buy a bag of ice and put it in a bucket with a tight fitting lid.  The ice will melt and you can add it to their water to help them cool off.

Put your grain in buckets with lids and it will travel with you.   

If you use the cattle panel idea, you can put a gate inset in part way and keep the grain and hay bales at the tailgate end of the truck to keep it clean.  Otherwise get a hay bale bag and make sure to line it with big garbage bags.   The goats can land will lay on it.  

Put pelleted beding, about two bags in the bed of the truck.  It can be raked up at stops to clean it and doesn't blow out of the back of the truck.  Hay, straw and chips blow everywhere, regardless of what kind of top you have.   If you mix straw in, with the pellets it will be better.   Carry one extra bag for top offs.  

Also, if you put a big tarp folded on the bed of the truck BEFORE you put down the pellets, cleaning at your destination will be MUCH easier.  

Dog harnesses are easier to use with traveling goats than collars.  Better control and if you need to tie them somewhere in the truck for some reason, they won't get hurt if you stop.   

Get two trailer ties (horse ties) they are short and have a quick release hook on one end and a strong clip on the other.  It will help you tie the animals to the truck, or wherever when you walk them or if you need to secure them in the truck when you stop or go shopping.

Most rest stops love it if your goats browse the pet areas.    Most kids love it if you walk them.


----------



## pdpo222 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like an adventure to me.  Something I would do.  I would make sure ventilation holes were at the top so when they were laying down no wind would be whipping around them.  I'd take a tarp to cover them with in case of rain.  Getting there as fast as possible would be my way.  Only stops for bathroom.  Would pack food as I wouldn't let hubby stop for that either.  I'd go to Subway and buy a couple subs for the cooler and something to drink for the humans.  A couple books on CD and I'd be set.  With two driving shouldn't really be that bad.  Oh yeah gotta have my GPS, I get lost in our woods.  Good luck with the move, just do what the others have suggested and it should go well.  Have your paperwork ready, have water and hay and vacs up to date and go for it.  It will be over before you know it.


----------



## CoffeeCow (Sep 26, 2012)

Great ideas there Queen Mum, I didn't think about a dog harness. They wear collars well, but don't like to walk on a lead too much, A harness would at least stop them from choking themselves when something spooks them.
And I am fully expecting to leave a trail of hay from here to there. hehe


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 26, 2012)

Extra large dog crates are a possibility.  Try looking for one on Craigslist or in the paper.  You can probably score one for about $50 to $100.

Tie down the crates so they don't shift around.  Stop a lot at rest stops.  The harness thing is a good idea.  Make sure it fits because critters can slip out easily if it doesn't.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 26, 2012)

CoffeeCow said:
			
		

> My wife is a Veterinarian, she has all the health certificates under control. and they will have scrapie info/tattoos this weekend
> 
> I have a 99 ford ranger stepside, I have been looking for a camper shell for it, but they are pretty rare...  I may wind up getting or making a dog box like thing for the bed.
> I may build a cage/box for them out of wood, that may be the most cost effective way.  Cover the top and leave ventilation in the sides.  It may not be pretty, but it will work i guess.


Mmm...are you sure you don't want to come a little farther up and live in the North foothills southwest of Boulder or northwest of Denver??? It would be nice to have a veterinarian who knows goats in my area!!
I did something similar to Queen Mum's hauling my kids in the pickup bed to the vet. I had a stall mat and tarp large enough to wrap around the top and side of the cage so the bedding didn't fly all over. The down side was I wouldn't see behind me... If you are handy and plan to build a big box, you may consider getting a small utility trailer 5x8...and build your box on it. It will come in handy for later too and getting the goats on and off would be easier also. Leave the trailer/box with the goats in their pen so they can get used to it and may even go in and out of it. 
Good luck with your move!


----------



## CoffeeCow (Sep 26, 2012)

The wifes family lives in Longmont (near Mead) If we could have found a job offering closer we would have, but it's only 2 hours away, and that's a LOT better than 30 hours.  hehe


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 26, 2012)

You really need to stop and don't try to drive straight through.  The animals need to move around or they will get pneumonia.  AND one more thing.  COMPACT BALES.  They are much more efficient.  NO waste, cheap for what you will use and much more compact, thus the name.


----------



## CoffeeCow (Sep 26, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> You really need to stop and don't try to drive straight through.  The animals need to move around or they will get pneumonia.  AND one more thing.  COMPACT BALES.  They are much more efficient.  NO waste, cheap for what you will use and much more compact, thus the name.


I'll stop to let them out and stretch at rest stops, but I don't think we can find a place to let them out overnight (hotel or whatever). 

This should be an interesting trip.. hehe


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 26, 2012)

Only need to stop once or twice a day.  Rest stops should be fine.  For an hour or two.  Don't need to do it overnight.  But some motels do have a back field and that is what a pen is nice for.  They can sleep in the truck if you have them penned in the whole bed, then you can let them walk in the morning.  I moved in late september last year and it was HOT.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 26, 2012)

How about finding some National Forrest campgrounds in between and spend a night if you have to? I bet you'll have lots of people asking you what kind of dogs they are!
What kind of goats do you have anyway?


----------



## lovinglife (Sep 26, 2012)

I used to have a milking goat.  One year I decided to go hunting with my Father, but didn't know what to do with my goat.  So I loaded her up in the back of the pickup and took her with.  We had already hauled the camper up, came back for horses and goat and supplies.  It looked supper funny, we had her tied in the back surrounded by bales of hay.  We got some looks now!  But hey, we had fresh milk every day!  Only problem was she didn't like to stay tied to the tree at camp when we left.  She actually got loose and tracked us, I could hear her a long way off, calling for me...  Her name was Chewy, and as soon as she found me she lay down under a tree and was just happy as she could be...

Good luck with the move, and take lots of pictures!!


----------



## CoffeeCow (Sep 26, 2012)

They are Boer/pygmy crosses as far as I can tell. All I know for sure is that they are great pets   They will come up on the back porch and stare at us through the french doors until we go pet them.
This isn't a great pic, and it's a little old, they have now started getting their beards.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 26, 2012)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> I used to have a milking goat.  One year I decided to go hunting with my Father, but didn't know what to do with my goat.  So I loaded her up in the back of the pickup and took her with.  We had already hauled the camper up, came back for horses and goat and supplies.  It looked supper funny, we had her tied in the back surrounded by bales of hay.  We got some looks now!  But hey, we had fresh milk every day!  Only problem was she didn't like to stay tied to the tree at camp when we left.  She actually got loose and tracked us, I could hear her a long way off, calling for me...  Her name was Chewy, and as soon as she found me she lay down under a tree and was just happy as she could be...
> 
> Good luck with the move, and take lots of pictures!!


Goats make great pack animals and are very good to stay with the hiker/camper/hunter.  They are fun to camp with.  I take mine camping.  Don't need to haul feed or water.

Oh my goodness, they are too cute for words.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 26, 2012)

They are cute!  Sometimes it may not be ideal to move them so far but glad you are trying to figure out how to get them here. They are pets and obviously very much loved and are part of your family.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 26, 2012)

I moved mine from Washington State to Texas.  1600 miles.  No problem.  The key was to stop often, lots of water and make sure they were healthy when we left.  They made the transition quite well.  Besides pack goats do it all the time.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 2, 2012)

Coffee Cow- how is the move progressing, did you come up with a plan for the trip?


----------



## CoffeeCow (Oct 2, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Coffee Cow- how is the move progressing, did you come up with a plan for the trip?


We just confirmed our move date, will be moving on Nov. 30. I am still unsure what we will wind up with. It depends on if I have to move the lawn mower on my truck or not. If I do, we will go with large dog crates, if not, I will make something out of cattle panels. I have 2 months to figure it out I suppose


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 2, 2012)

Make sure you check weather forecast..for rain/snow condition. I am guessing your two goats are not that big??? if you can fit them in a large dog crate... You can always rent a trailer one way for the lawn mower and few other things....  Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------

